# Rabbit resto



## los82vw (Oct 11, 2004)

Can anyone tell me where to buy NEW replacement window seals (hatch, rear side windows, complete front door seals, and windsheild) for a 2 door Rabbit? I'm also in need of a NEW headliner...help!!


----------



## TDItwist (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit resto (los82vw)*

http://www.faroutparts.com/index.html
http://www.concept1.ca/H20 Resto.htm
http://www.veeparts.com/Rabbit_Seals.htm



_Modified by TDItwist at 2:01 PM 10-23-2004_


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Rabbit resto (los82vw)*

you need to pay a visit to the golf I/jetta I forum...there are several restoration projects going on in there, and plenty of good advice and resources...good luck with your bunny.
peace, kelly


----------

